# Suche Spiel ähnlich sudden strike



## HordyH (21. Mai 2013)

*Suche Spiel ähnlich sudden strike*

Wie im Titel beschrieben such in ein Spiel was so aufgebaut ist wie sudden strike...könnt ihr mir da was empfehlen?


----------



## longtom (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Suche Spiel ähnlich sudden strike*

Blitzkrieg spielt sich so ähnlich hier kannst mal ein paar Bilder und Videos dazu gucken und die Demo gibts auch : (Blitzkrieg (PC) - Test, Download, Systemanforderungen, Release Termin, Demo - GameStar.de)


----------



## HordyH (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Suche Spiel ähnlich sudden strike*

ah ok danke ! bin grad auf Company of heroes gestoßen!


----------



## longtom (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Suche Spiel ähnlich sudden strike*

Hast die Sudden Strike 2 und 3 auch schon angesehen , wobei ich das 2er am besten von allen finde  .


----------



## HordyH (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Suche Spiel ähnlich sudden strike*

1 und 2 ja aber drei noch nicht schade das es keinen Nachfolger von commandos gibt


----------



## TempestX1 (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Suche Spiel ähnlich sudden strike*

Vielleicht noch Desperados wenn du was ähnlich wie Commandos suchst (aber Desperados 1 nicht 2)


----------



## HordyH (21. April 2014)

*AW: Suche Spiel ähnlich sudden strike*

ich werde nun mal world in conflict testen... sudden strike 2 stürzt immer ab


----------



## micsterni14 (30. April 2014)

World in Conflict spielt sich nicht annähernd wie S.Strike...

Wenn ich so recht überlege, war das Blitzkrieg auch schon nicht mehr so recht ein Sudden Strike in 3D , sondern auch schon irgendwie "schneller" und kleinere Armeegröße als eben Sudden Strike.

So richtig schön gemütlich,langsame Echtzeitspiele im 2.Weltkrieg gibt es irgendwie garnicht mehr

Alles nur noch bäm bäm...schnell schnell, Gegner greift an 8 versch Stellen an, alles explodiert irgendwo


----------



## Nightslaver (30. April 2014)

*AW: Suche Spiel ähnlich sudden strike*

Men of War Assault Squad 1 und 2 wären noch empfehlenswert. Wenns noch eine Ecke knackiger vom Schwierigkeitsgrad sein darf dann wäre da noch Soldiers-Heroes of World War 2.

In Men of War bekommt man schon recht ansehlich Armeegrößen zusammen, Soldiers ist im Prinzip wie Men of War, aber mit kleinerer Armeegröße, taktischer, mehr Micromenagment und knackigerem SG.

Wer auf WW2 Strategie steht kommt um beide Titel eigentlich nicht herum.


----------



## PaladinX (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Suche Spiel ähnlich sudden strike*

Wenn du etwas bissel anspruchsvolleres suchst, wäre *Theatre of War* noch etwas.
Ich spiele grad Teil 1 (gibt noch mehrere Ableger und einen Teil 2...) und das ist schon ne Knackwurst.
Realistische Einheitenwerte, realistische Sichtlinien und Schlachtfelder und dazu die Moral als Faktor...kanns empfehlen. Nicht so arcadig.


----------

